# Favorite detangling spray?



## Bishop (Mar 10, 2012)

Hi,
I am looking for a wonderful smelling detangling spray that works great! I shop mainly online, so any links would be great, thanks,
Courtney


----------



## Bishop (Mar 10, 2012)

Since I don't have my maltese yet and am just compiling things I need, maybe detangling sprays are not necessary! Can everyone rec their conditioners?


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

I have Nature's Miracle downstairs, and John Paul upstairs. I like both of them, maybe the John Paul a little more.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I use Isle of Dogs


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

i love pet head .. i am using furball strawberry yogurt detangling spray .


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

LuvMyBoys said:


> I have Nature's Miracle downstairs, and John Paul upstairs. I like both of them, maybe the John Paul a little more.



These are the exact two that I use! I agree that the John Paul one is a little more effective at detangling


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

I ordered the Pure Paws oatmeal and aloe detangler and I also have some Natures Miracle - I also ordered some CC Ice -


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

I've been using HARCO Laboratories, Inc. Natural Groomer products for years on my Maltese. I try other stuff, but go back to them. They are very nice people and great products that smell wonderful. Offer very fast shipping.

The Natural Groomer by HARCO

I LOVE their Mat-Magic detangler, wonderful fragrance and really works great on mats and just pre-brushing spray.

Mane & Tail Detangler in stores works great too.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I use Chris Christensen "Ice on Ice"


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I use PurePaws Finishing spray as my grooming spray.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

jmm said:


> I use PurePaws Finishing spray as my grooming spray.


That's what I use too.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

MalteseJane said:


> That's what I use too.


Me too. Also known as the 'Fruit Snack Spray' (because that is what it smells like) This is one of those questions that you will not get one set answer to! 

I also use Quicker Slicker and for bad matting, I put Cowboy Magic in a spray bottle and dilute it with water and use that. Or Vellus Detangling (but have to bathe right after because it contains silicon) I have a lot of different detanglers but can't really say that one works WAY better than others. Depends on the coat and the product.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

I always use a de-tangling and conditioning spray when I brush the girls. My favorite right now is Nature's Specialties Quicker Slicker. I have also used Pet Head and liked it. For any bad tangles I put a dab of Bo Derek's Fur Polish Pomade on.


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

I took a little of his conditioner and put it in a small spray bottle with water. Works fine!


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

Rusk Sensories Calm Detangler in liquid form (human hair product)... hard to find anymore because they changed it to a cream. Doesn't have a scent to it but really works well on matts..


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

bellaratamaltese said:


> Me too. Also known as the 'Fruit Snack Spray' (because that is what it smells like) This is one of those questions that you will not get one set answer to!
> 
> I also use Quicker Slicker and for bad matting, I put Cowboy Magic in a spray bottle and dilute it with water and use that. Or Vellus Detangling (but have to bathe right after because it contains silicon) I have a lot of different detanglers but can't really say that one works WAY better than others. Depends on the coat and the product.


I was just reminded of this thread because a little while ago I was brushing Steve and spraying the Pure Paws Conditioning spray and my daughter turns around and hollers, "Mommy! Where are the fruit snacks??"


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

i have a question pure paws product how do you use it , does it leave a residew......


anna xoxoxo


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

John Paul works and smells great. A clean smell, and not over powering.


----------



## Mitzi (Dec 5, 2020)

Bishop said:


> Hi,
> I am looking for a wonderful smelling detangling spray that works great! I shop mainly online, so any links would be great, thanks,
> Courtney


Espana products are excellent!


Espana Horse Products - SILK Natural Protein Detangler/Full Body Sheen/Protectant Spray with Sunscreen - - Dog/Cat


----------

